# Parvo alert



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have seen, on my Facebook feed, reports of some cases of Parvovirus. Be vigilant.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Isn't the yearly booster injection to prevent that pat??

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, Sandra, but not everyone vaccinates which is why it is rearing its ugly head again


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Bob had all of his vaccines on Thursday including a new one for a new strain of Leishmaniasis.... (although that may not be the right spelling) , this disease can also affect humans so care is needed, the lifecycle is complex and involves two hosts....

American page about this disease

It is endemic in many forests and as we live surrounded by one it seems sensible..... also done for rabies, Kennel cough, parvo virus, ingrowing toenails and bankruptcy in vets (or that's how it seemed)

Worth considering though, the new vaccine has apparently been available here for about 6 months. Mind you e did seem a little stiff the following day.... the new vaccine requires 2 doses between 4 and 6 weeks apart and the first injection can cause a hard lump and sensitive spot where it is put in (he is sensitive to touch there at present). The hard lump apparently disappears after the second dose.

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

patp said:


> I have seen, on my Facebook feed, reports of some cases of Parvovirus. Be vigilant.


Never heard of it.

What is it?

Geoff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Never heard of it.
> 
> What is it?
> 
> Geoff


It is a disease that originated in the 1970's and is very serious amongst dogs and cats, partiularly those that have not been vaccinated.

Parvovirus

There is a HUMAN variety but it is NOT related to the canine and feline form, there is no evidence of canine spreading to humans. The canine form is mainly spread through their faeces......:surprise:

Dave


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Penquin said:


> Bob had all of his vaccines on Thursday including a new one for a new strain of Leishmaniasis.... (although that may not be the right spelling) , this disease can also affect humans so care is needed, the lifecycle is complex and involves two hosts....
> 
> American page about this disease
> 
> ...


I think you might mean the new strains of LEPTOSPIROSIS. Just before we left UK my vet mentioned this when my dog was having his Vanguard 7 treatment, there wasn't time to give him the new vaccine because of the booster required 4 weeks later.

Bramble also has the Canileish vaccine separately each year.

Bit more on the new Leptosirosis vaccine here http://www.highcroftvet.co.uk/FAQRetrieve.aspx?ID=51796

Kev


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

WildThingsKev said:


> I think you might mean the new strains of LEPTOSPIROSIS. Just before we left UK my vet mentioned this when my dog was having his Vanguard 7 treatment, there wasn't time to give him the new vaccine because of the booster required 4 weeks later.
> 
> Bramble also has the Canileish vaccine separately each year.
> 
> ...


Thanks, MrsW assures me that *YOU are correct and I remembered wrongly, apologies to anyone misled* but I was busy playing with Bob to keep him happy about going to see the Vet (Caroline) and they were discussing it in foreign so I probably was not listening properly.....

Anyway 208€ lighter we left (includes fleas, ticks, worms etc. for the whole year.....) we will (eventually get 140€ back from the insurance..... but eventually is the key word.....

Thanks for picking up my mistake, sadly I cannot edit it now as it is past the magic 59 minutes....

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Dave and others for explaining.

I have never had a dog or cat and I am glad that as a human I do not have to worry about the disease, whatever it is called.

The more I read about these animal diseases, pet passports, finding vets in France etc. the more I think that animals and MHs are somewhat incompatible.

I am very good with cats and dogs and they with me - I often get the comment 'He/she normally does not like strangers', and I can usually get a dog to walk to heel etc.quite quickly (Bassett hounds excepted - and cats of course:laugh 

It is just that it seems difficult to include them in a MH environment, especially internationally.

Good for you lot in including them in your MHoming life, but it is not for me.

Geoff


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Parvovirus is a disease of the intestinal tract and presents as severe diarrhoea and vomiting. It is life threatening in the vulnerable dog such as the elderly or young. Quite often the dog will require hospitalisation and fluid replacement therapy.


Leptospirosis is a disease of the kidneys and can also be fatal. A very high temperature is a sign which makes the dog lethargic and they may vomit and have diarrhoea.


Both diseases are covered by the annual vaccinations. Lepto 4, as the new Leptospirosis vaccine is called, is being offered by many vets. There is some controversy over the side effects it may cause. If you are worried then do speak to your vet.
Parvovirus is spread from dog to dog but Leptospirosis is carried by rats. Humans can catch Leptospirosis - it is one of the diseases that the odd open water sport enthusiast is struck down with every year. Sometimes with fatal consequences


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Thanks Dave and others for explaining.
> 
> I have never had a dog or cat and I am glad that as a human I do not have to worry about the disease, whatever it is called.
> 
> ...


You´ve forgotten a few things Geoff
Cleaning up after them, letting them out in the middle of the night because they need to go urgently, grooming, claw cutting, teeth cleaning,
wiping them dry when they´ve been out in the rain, hoovering up the hair, making their dinner, walking them in freezing weather, recognising when they are ill.
_*On the other hand*_
The feeling in you heart when watching dogs sleep, or look at you with loving eyes, the fun playing with them, how empty life is without them, they are our friends and companions, it is a partnership and with that comes responsibility & commitment as with any partner, humans included.
The motorhomers who have dogs wouldn´t dream of watching TV at home without the dog being next to them, that is something you could never claim Geoff, I know.

There is a lot more others can add I am sure these are just the obvious things.
jan


----------

